
Sponza Demo: A demo of a Rust game engine running with WASM in the browser - edwin0cheng
https://edwin0cheng.github.io/unrust/demo/sponza/
======
wingi
Hmm, I have 2-3 fps on MacBook Pro, Chrome 65? Checked with the game and the
box demo ...

